
CEO Stands Behind His Product: Bulletproof Glass - jamesjyu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZzoB6xBWOI
======
reemrevnivek
There's a writeup here: [http://laughingsquid.com/ceo-stands-behind-bullet-
resistant-...](http://laughingsquid.com/ceo-stands-behind-bullet-resistant-
glass-as-employee-shoots-at-him/)

(originally submitted at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2954539>, got no
comments and no votes 45 minutes ago.

------
cbs
...or "person trusts life to tested hardware", but that would be rather run of
the mill, much like this video.

------
earbitscom
Talk about eating your own dog food.

